# Raw strawberry cheesecake



## jackyjaggs (Aug 31, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]PREP TIME[/FONT]
45 mins
*
*[FONT=&quot]COOK TIME[/FONT]
2 hours
*
*[FONT=&quot]TOTAL TIME[/FONT]
2 hours 45 mins
*​ 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gorgeous 3-layer Strawberry Cheesecake. Raw vegan, dairy-free, gluten-free and unbelievably delicious, this is one you'll want to make over and over again.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Author: Loving It Vegan
Recipe type: Dessert, Raw Vegan
Cuisine: Vegan, Raw Vegan
Serves: Serves 10
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]INGREDIENTS[/FONT]


For the Crust:
1 cup (134g) Macadamias
1 cup (129g) Cashews
1 cup (145g) Pitted Dates
For the Filling (Cheese):
2 cups (258g) Cashews (soaked for at least 1 hour)
Juice of 2 Lemons
2 tsp (10ml) Vanilla Extract
? cup (120ml) Date Honey or Maple Syrup
For the Topping:
1 cup (129g) Cashews (soaked for at least an hour)
1.5 cups (200g) Whole Strawberries
Juice of ? Lemon
2-4 Tbsp (30-60ml) Date Honey or Maple Syrup
For the Decoration:
Sliced Strawberries


Add the macadamias, cashews and pitted dates to the food processor and process on the S blade until a sticky dough has formed.
Scoop out into a greased 8 inch springform pan and pat down until smooth.
Place into the freezer to set while you make the filling.
Place the 2 cups of pre-soaked (at least an hour) cashews along with the lemon juice, vanilla and date honey or maple syrup and blend until smooth.
Pour this over the crust, smooth out with a spatula and return to the freezer.
Allow this to set fairly firmly before you prepare your topping.
When you're ready to make the topping, add the soaked cashews, fresh strawberries, lemon juice and 2 Tbsp date honey or maple syrup to the blender and blend until smooth. Taste test to see if it's reached the desired sweetness (the sweetness will depend on the sweetness of the strawberries), if not, then add more date honey/maple syrup and blend again.
Pour this over the 'cheese' layer and return to the freezer to set solidly.
When completely set, slice up fresh strawberries and serve.
If you're going to consume it within a few days, you can keep it in the coldest part of your refrigerator, but if you would like to keep it longer, then slice it and keep it in the freezer in a freezer safe container, and thaw out only as much as you wish to eat, when you're ready to eat it.
It will keep for weeks in the freezer.


[FONT=&quot]NOTES[/FONT]
*The 2-hours of 'cook time' is for time spent setting in the freezer.


[FONT=&quot]NUTRITION INFORMATION[/FONT]
Serving size: 1 Slice (of 10) Calories: 499 Fat: 33g Saturated fat: 5.6g Carbohydrates: 47.5gSugar: 29g Sodium: 10mg Fiber: 4.6g Protein: 11g


[/FONT]


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 20, 2017)

Wow! I haven't taste raw strawberry cheesecake, but according to your recipe I'll make it and try it.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 15, 2018)

brandfrys said:


> Wow! I haven't taste raw strawberry cheesecake, but according to your recipe I'll make it and try it.


If so, then I am waiting...


----------



## AllesT (Jan 20, 2018)

Wow, I love chocolate Cheesecake. Will prepare this weekend. Thanks mate for nice sharing.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 21, 2018)

I have tried this Recipe for me. The taste is delicious.


----------

